# Frigidaire refrigerator ice/water dispenser won't stop



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't know about that specific model but any ice/water system that I am aware of has a flow control valve that is controlled by an electric solenoid. Yours may have failed or possibly plugged with ice. Should be fairly easy to replace if you can locate it.


----------



## uky2007 (Jul 19, 2017)

For anyone in the future who may have this problem, it was the module dispenser. The cheapest place I found a replacement was online at Luna Parts for $95. It took me right at an hour to watch a video on YouTube and replace the dispenser (this was after taking it apart a second time because it appeared I hadn't plugged something back in, but I guess that cord didn't originally go to anything. This is the video I used: https://youtu.be/_E4Ss83TN8s


----------

